# My Stash



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

Now that I can post pics, I figured I'd show a pic of my stash. Its not much, Some I haven't tried yet, others I want to age for a while to see if they change over time. The unbanded ones are "Super Premium 2nds" from CI. They are basically Punch Maduros. With good prices and short smokes, they are great for winter smoking outside.

The humidor is a Milano from CheapHumidors.com. I seasoned it put HF beads in it along with two digital hygrometers. So far it is holding steady every time I check it. I'm already thinking I am gonna need a bigger one, though.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very respectable stash thus far. i'm sure with time on this site it will multiply within the near future, as mine has.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice stash so far. I am pretty embarrassed to show off my unorganized stash. I am waiting on these trays to get to me for my coolerdor before I start showing mine. Is that an AF WOAM in there?


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice stash... , I'm sure you will be needing another humi or two soon enough being a part of this site. LOL


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> .... Is that an AF WOAM in there?


Indeed it is. I had a few but I kept smoking them. The short story is perfect for a lunch break smoke at work.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice! I love both the CAO Mx2 and Gold Maduro.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice stash! I really like those Super Premium 2nds. It is my go to cigar for letting the dog walk me. Best under two buck cigar I have found so far for my taste.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice Stash!
You will outgrow that humidor real soon!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice collection so far, been wanting to try out those Premium 2nds as well as some of those Perdomo's.

And yeah, I feel you on the humidor upgrade, it's why I'm just going to start with a Wineador for my first, just to be safe


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice stash.
:tu


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

That looks like my humidor until I ran out of ways to configure the sticks and make the most efficient use of the available real estate. I've since expanded to a tupperdor that filled up in record time. Been a little out of control with the deals that keep showing up in my inbox....


----------



## chris14001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is one lovely looking stash my friend, some good smokes in there!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice - you know winter is coming and how "slippery" it gets out there - LOL


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

Really nice stash Dave! I like the Perdomo Habano Connecticut myself. I see your more of a Maduro man. I'm sure as some of the others have stated, you'll out grow that humidor soon, I know I did!


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Rock on. Getting nice and full; Looks like you will be needing a new humidor soon.


----------

